# Expected Merit Of 2013



## junaid1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

_what do u say people about this .....

Expected merit list 2013.(MBBS)KEMU 90.8014
AIMC 89.2138
SIMS 88.1128
NMC 87.6834
FJMC 87.0018
AMC 86.5642
PMC 86.1586
RMC 85.9256
QMC 85.7526
SMC 85.6425
GMC 85.5856
ZSMC 85.4254
KMSMC 85.2458
SMLC 85.1358
DGMC 85.0198
SKBZMC 85.0001




_


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

85.0001 :O
dont you think thats a bit HIGH?!
if it turns out that way, i'm screwed for sure.


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

thats not correct.merit will drop to 82 inshallah.


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

In Sha Allah.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

May I ask what is the logic behind this list? Who compiled it?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

lol exactly! ^
>____>


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

If this holds, i'd be making it to SKBZ by the skin of my teeth :/


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> If this holds, i'd be making it to SKBZ by the skin of my teeth :/


whats your aggregate?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

85.3495. Yours?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

mines pretty low
80.4% :O
did you do alevels of fsc?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

A levels mate.
How about you?
And perhaps this conversation would now be better-suited to PC messages, if you'de like to carry on


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

sure thing


----------



## junaid1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

what do u all thnk abt merit ths tym?? increase r decrease?


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

May be increase


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

majority says decrease a bit or maintained .
or if it increases , it wont increase as much as last year............according to majority.


----------



## Ali S (Oct 2, 2013)

how do you come to know about this??? whats the source/ logic??? mine is 88.939% and i want to go in AIMC not in SIMS...


----------



## Ammy (Oct 12, 2013)

This is the second list ive seen so far. What is it with people n compiling fake lists? Or the least you can do is state the source??!! -_-


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Ammy said:


> This is the second list ive seen so far. What is it with people n compiling fake lists? Or the least you can do is state the source??!! -_-


Probably trolling.


----------



## junaid1995 (Dec 22, 2012)

well i too am disturbed by this list.. so thought to vote, whether ths list true or not


----------



## Zombie.apocalypse (Oct 6, 2013)

Issued by kips page on Facebook. It is the EXPECTED merit. The most likely possibility according to different people. It doesn't necessarily have to be true. Expected merit has no 'fake/not fake' issue around it because original list will come on the 16th. If you can wait till then, well enough. You don't have to go through these expected merit lists. However, if you want to keep yourself updated with these speculations, help yourself. Just don't accuse people of faking lists or whatever.

- - - Updated - - -

And on this list which sheikh zayed is of rahim ya khan and which sheikh zayed is of lahore?


----------



## Zunaira Aslam (Nov 3, 2013)

thats nt trueabsolutely wrong

- - - Updated - - -

thats nt trueabsolutely wrong


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Zombie.apocalypse said:


> Issued by kips page on Facebook. It is the EXPECTED merit. The most likely possibility according to different people. It doesn't necessarily have to be true. Expected merit has no 'fake/not fake' issue around it because original list will come on the 16th. If you can wait till then, well enough. You don't have to go through these expected merit lists. However, if you want to keep yourself updated with these speculations, help yourself. Just don't accuse people of faking lists or whatever.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And on this list which sheikh zayed is of rahim ya khan and which sheikh zayed is of lahore?


Its Lahore. The Rahim Yar Khan one is just Sheikh Zayed, this one is Sheikh Khalifa Bin Zayed Al Nahyan [thus the huge acronym]


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

http://e.jang.com.pk/11-08-2013/lahore/page2.asp


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry to burst your bubble but this is probably true...
we had a bit of a same situation last year when the merit rocketed and we were like this is probably not true but it was totally true so if I were you I'd start visiting private med colleges too..

anyway Good Luck!


----------



## studiesguy (Nov 6, 2012)

talha abaid said:


> thats not correct.merit will drop to 82 inshallah.


 write Allah with capital letters


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

hmmm.INSHALLAH.


----------



## irtaza421 (Mar 21, 2011)

studiesguy said:


> write Allah with capital letters


This isnt a islamic forum....


----------



## masoma (Oct 31, 2013)

irtaza421 said:


> This isnt a islamic forum....


 ya it's for medicine.....but with this we should also keep in mind respectrespect is first step for every successfull journey of life:cool!:


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

With due respect, reopening a thread just to correct someone's spellings in a pathetic way of gaining attention and you should be looking into the person's intentions of using the word, not how he typed it.
P.S. Attention seekers are lame.


----------

